# What goes before "için"?



## kenjoluma

Hi, everyone. 
I would like to ask you one simple question. Let me quote one sentence I found elsewhere.



> Unutmak için içer


 
Okay. I got it. It means "he/she drinks (probably alcohol) to forget". There is a verb in a simple '-mak' form before "için".



> Kar yağdığı için gitmedik


 
Here, I start to get confused. Why not "Kar yağmak için gitmedik"? Is it because you have to indicate it happened in the past? It is already shown in "gitmedik". I already know this is a past form....

But, anyway, if it should be in a past form, I think it should be "Kar *yağdık* için gitmedik", not "Kar *yağdığı* için gitmedik" Don't you think? (Well, at least, that's how I see it, sadly)


And here, one more quotation making me confused even more...



> Allah aşkı için söyle!


 
Noun + için... I understand this part. But here;



> Sizin için bir hediye getirdim


 
Why "Sizin"? Why not "Siz"?
Why "Allah aşkı"? Why not "Allah aşkının"?


Ahhhhh..... Somebody please help me before my head explodes inside out...




PS. I hope many Turkish people with sufficient knowledge of Turkish language start to learn Korean or Japanese, and make some GOOD TURKISH TEXTBOOKS for Asian learners. Most of the Turkish textbooks in Korean and Japanese languages, dare I say, are crap.


----------



## er targyn

Although I don't speak Turkish, let me try. 
için means: 
1. -mak için - in order to, for the sake of
2. -dığı için - because of
3. noun in nominative - for, for the sake of, to swear by
4. pronoun in genitive - for, for the sake of
Right?


----------



## Rallino

안녕하쎄요! 

*For the verbs, you have 3 options:*

X-mek için = in order to X / so that X comes true.
X-diği için = ...because it X'd / because it's X'ing.
X-eceği için = ...because it will X.

Unutmak için içer = He drinks in order to forget. / He drinks so that he can forget.

Kar yağdığı için gitmedik = We didn't go because it snowed/snowing.


*For nouns, you just add için**:*

X için Y = Y for X.

"Allah aşkı" için söyle.

Bu ülke için çalış! = Work for this country! 


*For "personal pronuns" and "demonstrative pronuns"*, *use genitive first, then add için:*


Benim için şarkı söyle. = Sing for me

Kendim için çalışıyorum = I'm working for myself.


----------



## Rallino

Oh well, er targyn was faster...


----------



## tzesyneas

i  will try to add some more information about -diği için. You can use it for all persons
*present and past tenses*:
ben gittiğim için  
sen gettiğin için
o gittiği için
biz gittiğimiz için
siz gittiğiniz için
onlar gittikleri için
*or:*
ben gittiğimden
sen gittiğinden
o gittiğinden
biz gittiğimizden
siz gittiğinizden
onlar gittiklerinden  

and for *future tenses* you can use:
ben gideceğim için /gideceğimden
sen gideceğin için /gideceğinden
o gideceği için / gideceğinden
biz gideceğimiz için /gideceğimizden
siz gideceğiniz için / gideceğinizden
onlar gidecekleri için /gideceklerinden

native speakers could correct any possible mistakes..


----------



## kenjoluma

First of all, thanks for your first reply, er targyn!

But it doesn't really clear my head quite enough....



Rallino said:


> *For "personal pronuns" and "demonstrative pronuns"*, *use genitive first, then add için:*
> 
> Benim için şarkı söyle. = Sing for me
> 
> Kendim için çalışıyorum = I'm working for myself.


Rallino, I don't understand. If I have to use genitive, then it should be *Kendimin için*, right? From my understanding, Kendim is a nominative.




tzesyneas said:


> ben gittiğim için
> sen gettiğin için
> ...


Thank you tzesyneas, but isn't it "ben gittiğimi için", "sen gittiğini için", etc? I mean, if Rallino is correct.


----------



## tzesyneas

You're welcome!
Rallino was referring to the third person: o(=he,she,it) which is: -diği için.
that means that gitmek will be: o git*tiği için*. We are saying the same thing.
I was just making clear how the suffix will be with ben,sen,o,biz,siz,onlar.
ıt's going to be: -diğ*im* için 
                      -diğ*in* için
                      -diğ*i* için
                      -diğ*imiz* için
                      -diğ*iniz* için
                      -dik*leri* için
the suffixes  -im,-in,-i,-imiz,-iniz,-leri are the possesive suffixes, like:
benim öğretmen*im*
senin öğretmen*in* etc.

So the form for -diği için goes as follows:

(verb) + *dik* + *-im,-in,-i,-imiz,-iniz,-leri* (space) * için*

git +dik +im (space) için = gittiğim için

I hope this will help more!


----------



## er targyn

You're welcome!


> it should be *Kendimin için*


 maybe it's so because it already has possessive -im?


> but isn't it "ben gittiğimi için", "sen gittiğini için", etc?


possessives! -im, -in, -i/-si


----------



## kenjoluma

Oh, okay. Thank you for reminding me. So, it's not just -i, but 3rd person's remark -i. Got it.

But... still confused with 'kendim'... hmm. maybe kendi is just like other examples shown above. Only personal pronouns become possessive... maybe...


----------



## er targyn

> Only personal pronouns become possessive


 I think so.
And don't be confused about -dik. Its use in 1.pl in past tense is an exception. (originally -dimiz). Now it has nothing to do with -dik, but historically it's the same.


----------

